# Such a sad day!!!



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Been married 14 yrs,and separated 6 months. We had another counseling appt today, between the counselor and my wife came the conclusion that our marriage is over. My wife said she is not sexually attracted to me anymore. So she said we need to go our separate ways. Why is it that some people think that marriage is not that big of a deal?!?! I spent almost half my life with you, and your like,oh lets get a divorce!!! Buncha ****!!!!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Really sorry to read this. It sucks for sure!

We live in a throw away society...for some people this extends to marriage and spouses.


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry you're going through this. People are selfish and marriage doesn't mean much to many anymore. I'm sorry.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

ChknNoodleSoup said:


> I'm very sorry you're going through this. People are selfish and marriage doesn't mean much to many anymore. I'm sorry.


I agree. People get married for the wedding day and convenience of living with somebody. It's not about a lifelong commitment anymore. That part is long gone.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

FishKing

My heart goes out to to you... I am so sorry that your STBXW feels this way, however I disagree that ALL of society is like this. These are individuals that simply are what I call "bad actors"... some of us stick through all kinds of weather in our marriage. She does not represent all women and *you* obviously don't represent every man of society. Really wish we could do more for you, but you are right she just plan has taken the cowards role in bailing out. 

I hope there are no children involved, that simply makes my stomach turn in knots. Take Care


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Since this was the second time she kicked you out, I would think that she has reached the end of the road with you. Perhaps she felt you would never grow up, that she has reached a level of maturity (had even reached it when you got married) that you failed to ever reach.

It happens... we see posts every day in here where someone explains their situation and we suggest divorce. I'd suggest that you prepare yourself for that inevitability.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

FishKing said:


> between the counselor and my wife came the conclusion that our marriage is over. My wife said she is not sexually attracted to me anymore. So she said we need to go our separate ways.


The respectful thing to do here is to let someone go when that is what they really want to do. Myself personally, I would not want to put my marriage to the test of one partner's sexual attraction, but if my wife were to make that choice, I would regretfully show her the door and pray for a better future.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Fk my heart goes out to you. Last summer I thought my wife wanted out. I was devastated. After a great deal of pondering I felt that if I truly loved her I would let her go. I really could not bare to go on like we had been. 

One day we had a frank discussion and I let her know if she wanted to go then it would be best. Fortunately she chose to stay and we had worked through a great deal. If she had told me she wanted to move on I would have done nothing to stand in her way despite that sadness of it all.

I wish you well my friend. I know this must be terribly painful.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

FishKing said:


> Been married 14 yrs,and separated 6 months. We had another counseling appt today, between the counselor and my wife came the conclusion that our marriage is over. My wife said she is not sexually attracted to me anymore. So she said we need to go our separate ways. Why is it that some people think that marriage is not that big of a deal?!?! I spent almost half my life with you, and your like,oh lets get a divorce!!! Buncha ****!!!!!


In the long run it might end up being the happiest day of your life. Years from now when your with a woman who loves and cherishes you you will think back and say ....glad that it happened !

living well is the best revenge.

good luck on the new adventure of the rest of your life!!!!


----------



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

Im going through the same thing right now so cyber HUG from me. I know exactly how you feel.


----------

